# Beretta 1934



## K777 (Apr 22, 2016)

I recently acquired a Beretta 1934. It's serial # is 926367 and is dated 1940. I suspect the gun was actually assembled in 1942?? The serial # is only located on the frame not on the slide. On the left side of the frame below the hammer is the marking "M". 
Why is the serial # only on the frame and what is the meaning of the "M"?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The M.1934 frame will probably accept the M.1935 slide, and the M/1935 slide may be unmarked due to wartime exigencies.
Therefore, your pistol may be a hybrid. Or maybe not. I don't know.

The "M" probably stands for _Marina_, or Navy. (Actually, it should be "RM.")


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

The 1934 and 1935 pistols are different sizes. The 1935 is noticeably smaller than the '34.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Most likely It may be serial marked internally in a few areas


----------

